# AntiVermins: Attention How To Get Rid Of This Crap?



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2006)

Somehow, my PC let to install a Demo version of a program called *AntiVermins*. It pretends to be an anti-spyware proggy, but in fact it is a scum advertisement that forces you to buy a full AntiVermins version. It installs itself onto your PC (without your permission) via Trojan or website. As far as I know, it does nothing more then that a bubble pops out every five minutes from the Start Panel and tries you to convince to buy that crap.

So watch out - I don't know how it came to my PC... Probably my dad or small bro did that...

Now, I found this website with a *"AntiVermins Removal"* - AntiVermins: Detect Remove AntiVermins - but I am still doubtful before letting this unknown program into my rig, especially after reading this paragraph:


> How to Manually Remove AntiVermins
> 
> Manually remove AntiVermins Manual removal process for any spyware can be difficult. When you attempt to manually remove AntiVermins, you risk destroying your PC. It’s highly recommended that you use an automatic spyware removal tool.
> 
> Your best protection against AntiVermins is to quickly detect and remove AntiVermins processes, registry keys, DLLs, and other dangerous AntiVermins files from your PC.



Anyone has any good idea how to help me, please?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

I would do a search for it on the internet and remove it whichever way they tell you to. That is the best thing to do probably.

As for how you got it...

Come on now Pisis you can admit to surfing for internet porn when you accidently downloaded it....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I didn't. Actually the story is that my father woke me up tonight at 3 o'clock and told me _"We have a virus!"_.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2006)

Der Adler is right propably it came from the kind of websites. 
Firstly you can use Regcleaner application tu see system registry,especially the autostart section.
secondly try to use Ad-Aware SE Personal which is available on http://www.komputerswiat.pl/download/go.asp?id=5229&a=1
Then scan your comp and remove all suspected files according to the suggestion of the application.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2006)

Well I'm currently scanning my comp with a *Spy Sweeper*, which is one of the bests, but it cannot find it, so I'm afraid it won't be that easY at it seems...  Thanks for the suggestion thoug, will try when SS fails.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

Pisis get AVG anti virus it will detect and tell you just whom the culprit is from and is .........

by the way it has been proven over the last 5 years you can get an array of virus activity from emails attachments of course as well as just pure pop ups.

Even un-noticed and unaware from friends

stay away from porn man ...........


----------

